# Vic's Challenge



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Vic’s Challenge Walleye Tournament

*Sponsored by Vic’s Sports Center Tallmadge Road / Kent, OH 44240 330.673.7600
*
Lake Erie Open – Geneva OH July 18th 2015 7:00 AM to 4:00 PM
Blow Day July 19th
$250 Entry Fee - Includes Big Fish Bonus and other Bonuses
*100% Payout – Plus $800 in other Bonuses*
Up to 5 anglers per boat – No membership required – 6 Rods per boat
Boat Field Capped at 50 – Weight of biggest 5 Fish
50 Boat Field: 1st $5000, 2nd $2500, 3rd $1800, 4th $1500,
5th $1200 (_Payout based on a full 50 boat field_)

*Guaranteed Bonus’s:*
Big Fish $250 Big Sheep Head $150

*Vic’s Bonuses:*
Ranger / Starcraft $250
Highest finishing family team bonus $150
We will be holding Raffles and giving away other Prizes

*HAVE FUN AND FISH WITH US!!

More Information and Registration see **www.fishowf.com** or look us up on Face Book **https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Walleye-Federation/554964111183365*Vic's Open Schedule for July 18th


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ohio Walleye Federation held the first annual Vic’s Challenge out of Geneva State Park (Lake Erie) on July 18th 2015. This was the OWF’s first Lake Erie Event this year which was open to anyone no membership required. With an over 110% payback including bonuses for Family, Ranger / Starcraft, Big Fish, and Big Sheep head sponsored by Vic’s Sports Center In Tallmadge OH. There was a lot on the line when the 40 boats hit the water including a $4000 1st place payout. After an unusually cool summer so far, the fish were reported to be in a later than normal summer pattern meaning long boat rides, even with water temps in the lower 70s. Weather forecasters predicted that wind conditions would be light and variable giving the anglers waves of 2 ft or less which was not the case when the anglers arrived at the ramp. So with lake conditions in the 2-4 ft range and some 5 ftrs mixed in there the anglers knew they had their hands full with both fishing and driving the boat. Finishing First Place was the team of Kopf / Riggs / Sharrone who brought in the Big Fish and Big basket weighing in at 39.64lbs. Taking Second place was the team of Duffus / Loveland / Romano with a weight of 38.78lbs and rounding out the top 3 was the team of Pelz / Bird / Bird with a weight of 37.86lbs. All three teams reported catching
their fish with similar methods of worm harnesses on 3 oz inline weights and dipsys. One thing was the same for all 3 boats they made long boat rides to find the right fish. We would like to thank all our sponsors for making these events possible please see www.fishowf.com for complete results and to support our sponsors. Remember…….. HAVE FUN AND FISH!!

Team Name BF Total Finish Place
Team Kopf 9.54 39.64 1
Sharp Hook 8.42 38.78 2
Crazy Ranger 9.02 37.86 3
The 4 Skinz 8.42 37.80 4
Whit/Gywnn/Lilly/Rat 7.92 37.10 5
Bite Me 9.30 36.54 6
Walleye Net 8.46 36.52 7
Hotrod Sportfishing 8.86 36.38  8
Team Shipman 35.72 9
Team Warrior Lures 9.44 35.08 10


----------

